# Rob Kirby - All Paper [Assets] Will Burn (only metals will have value)



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

http://usawatchdog.com/all-paper-will-burn-rob-kirby/

He also said that an economic or military event is imminent. Others have been saying that the government will use war as an excuse for the economic/dollar crash.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Lovely....


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Decoupling is a must. The value of paper gold is not the same as physical gold. The same holds true for all metals and any commodity IF the quantity of paper has been wildly inflated for the purpose of devaluing a commodity.

When traders come to understand that a sale of physical gold means something but a sale of paper gold means nothing, we'll have decoupling - the moment when the fiat b.s. breaks from reality. At that point, you can expect to see the cost of precious metals and probably other commodities move sharply upward.

Actually, that's not right.

You'll see the purchase power of the dollar move sharply downward.


----------

